# Porch & Floor, PPG vs SW



## MDurso

I'm getting ready to paint a set of interior wood basement steps, and I'm looking for a reason to choose either SW or PPG's floor and porch enamel. I don't need gloss (that would eliminate one of them), and I might want to add non-slip texture. 

Any recommendations here? Or can your recommend a different product all together?


----------



## Rbriggs82

I don't know what PPG offers but SW Treadplex wouldn't be a bad choice. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't know what PPG offers but SW Treadplex wouldn't be a bad choice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Great product :thumbsup: been using it when it was Armorseal before SW bought them out. Dries quick , flows out nice and a satin finish.


----------



## paf9485

From PPG, you can use Breakthrough in a satin finish or Floor & Porch paint.

There is a ton of info on the forum recently about Breakthrough, so I won't bore you with the Tech Data Sheet. Here is the TDS for the Floor & Porch.

http://buyat.ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/Pghpaints/tdb/3-510.pdf

Dave


----------



## cream & crimson

Treadplex, put a clear over top for added protection.


----------



## chrisn

cream & crimson said:


> Treadplex, put a clear over top for added protection.[/QUOTE]
> 
> seriously?:blink:


----------



## thomesallen

Latex Porch & Floor Paint is a non-glare, very low sheen acrylic coating which gives floors tough, long-lasting protection.


----------

